# Diabetes and pregnancy news story



## JoeFreeman (Feb 6, 2012)

Morning,

Thought I'd post this story here, in case anyone had any questions or concerns about what they might have seen in the news this morning.

The headlines of "Diabetes quadruples birth defects risk, say researchers" on the BBC website is a bit alarming - but there are steps you can take to reduce the risk of this happening and there's no reason anyone with diabetes can't have a happy, healthy baby.

There's a news story on the Diabetes UK site too, that offers some more info on how to plan a pregnancy and how to get the best help and advice.

We've also got a video about pre-conception care that you might want to share with anyone you think might find it helpful: http://www.diabetes.org.uk/rebelrebel

Joe


----------



## rachelha (Feb 6, 2012)

I wonder what they mean by a birth defect.  Nathan has a tiny pin head sized cataract in one of his eyes, which is not affecting the development of his vision at all - would that count as a birth defect?


----------



## imtrying (Feb 6, 2012)

JoeFreeman said:


> Morning,
> 
> Thought I'd post this story here, in case anyone had any questions or concerns about what they might have seen in the news this morning.
> 
> ...



Hi Joe,

Thanks for posting this. I have just seen it from a link on twitter, and I too am shocked at once again the way these things are portrayed. The article on the whole is good, and ends with a good message - things can be managed and these things avoided, but why always have to portray diabetes in such a bad light and give people the impression we are doomed??? 

Most people I imagine won't read the full article, so what image of someone with diabetes are they left with?? Just another problem with diabetic people?? 

The angle could so easily have been 'Great reductions in possible birth defects for those with diabetes'!!! See how easily the same message can be given, and yet so very often isn't.  I have been worried about having kids most of my adult life, exactly for these reasons. It's only been in the past 6 months that people have helped educate me and reassure me that just because I'm diabetic doesn't mean I shouldn't have babies. I'm worried about how many people feel like I did then, and who this article will not help. 

I do understand that there are risks and possible complications, but I just don't think this is the right way to educate people. All it does is cause upset and portray diabetes in the wrong light.


----------



## JoeFreeman (Feb 6, 2012)

rachelha said:


> I wonder what they mean by a birth defect.  Nathan has a tiny pin head sized cataract in one of his eyes, which is not affecting the development of his vision at all - would that count as a birth defect?



I'm not 100% sure about that to be honest. It's not one I've heard mentioned. Spina bifida and defects affecting the heart are the main two defects that we hear about. Our Careline might well be able to give a bit more of a definite answer.

Imtrying - I'm guessing it's because the alternative, positive help side doesn't grab the headlines? The story on our site starts off the same, but very quickly talks about the importance of having good glucose control and how to reduce the chances of complications.

It's a difficult, emotive subject to tackle. I've taken the approach of highlighting our advice and information videos on Facebook rather than focussing on the story that could cause some distress, which we think is the best way to talk about it. I am concerned about how people will be affected by the story, but by promoting good management and the support available, I'm hoping it'll do some good.

I added a link to our news story through to this pregnancy section, which I hope will help some people.


----------



## imtrying (Feb 6, 2012)

JoeFreeman said:


> Imtrying - I'm guessing it's because the alternative, positive help side doesn't grab the headlines? The story on our site starts off the same, but very quickly talks about the importance of having good glucose control and how to reduce the chances of complications.
> 
> It's a difficult, emotive subject to tackle. I've taken the approach of highlighting our advice and information videos on Facebook rather than focussing on the story that could cause some distress, which we think is the best way to talk about it. I am concerned about how people will be affected by the story, but by promoting good management and the support available, I'm hoping it'll do some good.
> 
> I added a link to our news story through to this pregnancy section, which I hope will help some people.



thanks Joe. Yeah I suppose it doesn't really sound as exciting does it?! I'm just fed up with all the bad press we get. I did think some of the stats and the tables in the article were good, as was the article overall....it's just the scary headline and the horror stories that it starts with that get me. 

Definitely educating people and highlighting complications and ways to avoid them is the best way to go (as DUK is doing)...just wish the press would follow suit - I doubt 1 person has bought that paper for the sole reason of that particular headline, so maybe they shouldn't worry about sales just so much!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 6, 2012)

imtrying said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I have just seen it from a link on twitter, and I too am shocked at once again the way these things are portrayed. The article on the whole is good, and ends with a good message - things can be managed and these things avoided, but why always have to portray diabetes in such a bad light and give people the impression we are doomed???
> 
> ...



Agree with you there, very well put.  My daughter was premature and they thought ( on the day we were going home) that she had a heart murmmer, but luckily the consultant  came, had a listen and didn't think so.  She has grown up lovely  healthy, fit and strong.  Sheena


----------



## am64 (Feb 6, 2012)

thank you for posting this joe , i was too horrified by the way the BBC handled this and logged in tonight to see what the ole forum had to say


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2012)

On a lighter note did you see the professor name from ncle. "Rudy Boluos" (Not how i would spell it )                                                                 Hope everyone ok & not taking it to serious.                                            I bet if you went into % of people born with other complications ??        (They mustnt have had a storey today)


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 7, 2012)

I remember hearing something on radio 4 how all woman should plan their pregnancys for these reasons.

Most people think they can just stop drinking/smoking and start trying, the programme was about how all women should do more in the year up to the date they start trying, to help them have better pregnancys and cut down on all risks.

It was very interesting.

I think the amount of info out there on diabetic pregnancys is shocking. The only thing that helped me was this forum.

DUK site is useless. the lack of info on there is like on most things a joke.

xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2012)

This is the NHS Choices 'behind the headlines' explanation of the story:

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2012/02February/pages/pregnant-diabetes-birth-defects.aspx


----------



## JoeFreeman (Feb 7, 2012)

PhoebeC said:


> DUK site is useless. the lack of info on there is like on most things a joke.




That's never good to hear - sorry you feel that way. There is quite a bit of info on there - "I am planning a pregnancy" and the larger "Pregnancy and diabetes" section.

This latter section includes the video we made to explain the importance of planning a pregnancy and being prepared.

I added a link to this section of the forum on the news story on our website yesterday, which I think is a good idea and something I should now replicate on the pregnancy info pages.

I agree people get a lot of information and support from those who have been/are going through similar experiences, so this forum should play a vital role for people.

Is there anything in particular that you'd like to see in our pregnancy and diabetes section that you think is missing?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2012)

Correct spelling of proffesor  "Rudy Bilous"      Flippin Bolus !


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2012)

JoeFreeman said:


> That's never good to hear - sorry you feel that way. There is quite a bit of info on there
> 
> ...I agree people get a lot of information and support from those who have been/are going through similar experiences, so this forum should play a vital role for people.
> 
> Is there anything in particular that you'd like to see in our pregnancy and diabetes section that you think is missing?



My own personal feelings about the DUK site are that the information is probably on there, but it can often be like pulling teeth trying to find the right page that contains it as it's never quite clear or intuitive where to look. The search defaults to 'this section only' but not always clear what that encompasses, and the results do not appear very well weighted in importance to the search terms.


----------



## JoeFreeman (Feb 8, 2012)

The search is, admittedly, a nightmare. And feedback we've had from other people (and focus groups) is that the information is there but getting to it is hard.

We're currently looking at improving the site, so these issues will be addressed. Pretty sure we'll be popping by here to get some sort of input when work starts


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

JoeFreeman said:


> The search is, admittedly, a nightmare. And feedback we've had from other people (and focus groups) is that the information is there but getting to it is hard.
> 
> We're currently looking at improving the site, so these issues will be addressed. Pretty sure we'll be popping by here to get some sort of input when work starts



I read an excellent book on web design called Don't Make Me Think!: A Common Sense Approach to Web Usability - has some excellent ideas in it!


----------

